# Tour de Tamarack?



## butlerrider (Feb 9, 2009)

Anybody here ever done this ride/race? Gonna try as my first venture into racing, I think. See what it feels like to to have your butt handed to you. Any comment or advice on the event. tourdetamarack.com in Meadville, PA.


----------

